

Twitter's Jack Dorsey: We know we must be easier to use - prawn
http://money.cnn.com/2015/07/28/technology/twitter-earnings-jack-dorsey/index.html

======
cpeterso
Twitter would be easier to use if they reverted the recent "improvements" to
the tweet threading UI.

